# BIete RDA auf Malfurion



## buzzgnom (8. März 2012)

Hallo ich biete eine Rolle der Auferstehung auf dem Server Malfurion an  bei intresse bitte melden gebe startgold und lade in eine nette Gilde ein


----------

